# annoying fishing show hosts



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

who do you like and who ya just can't stomach?
liking:
bill dance-i always learn something because he's not trying to be a buffoon like most of the others.
roland martin-i learn from him too, plus it's fun to watch him sneak advertiser products into a shot.
hank parker-another show i learn from.
linnder's angling edge. ya get some teachin' AND preachin'!
wade middleton-lottsa shows he hosts. lottsa teaching. but that accent! where the heck is he from?
the bass pro shows: outstanding tips from kvd, etc.
texas saltwater-not real professional, but they are fishing the salt, so visually it has some appeal. not enuff teaching going on.
southwest outdoors-host is kinda geeky, but heather makes it all worthwhile!
north american shows- all are great, but i tend to FF thru the walleye stuff.
lady on the lake- she is full of good tips. fishing tips.
bassmaster tournament shows- yup!

not liking:
saltwater experience- the guy that's always shouting just grates on me. he stutters cuz he really has nothing to say.
hook n look-i like the underwater shots, but find myself FF to get to 'em.
mark zona- total buffoon. ruins show.
fish fishburne-see above.
honey hole-host should start drinking coffee or something. show has no direction or features.
fishing university-not the worst, but still kinda unwatchable, even tho i watch it...
dahlburg-something about him i just dont like. but i watch.

can't think of the rest i watch. i DO watch 'em all, tho.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Jimmy Houston


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Saltwater experience- They show too much talking to each other, kinda gay
George Porvomo-Dont like him much for some reason
Hunt for Big Fish-Like it just hate when they slow motion it all the time

Spanish Fly is my favorite


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nolan Ryan's son was the worst I have ever seen. He made Keith Warren look like a Fishing God.

Kerri Burrus "Reel Adventures" is the best show.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Saltwater experience- They show too much talking to each other, kinda gay
> George Porvomo-Dont like him much for some reason
> Hunt for Big Fish-Like it just hate when they slow motion it all the time
> 
> Spanish Fly is my favorite


jimmy houston's laugh is worth a torpedo aimed at the boat.
saltwater experience-talking on that show IS gay. and who wants to watch 'em pick at a salad? 
povoromo i dont mind. last season he grilled some guy that was talking smack. that was shocking.
spanish fly is usually good. but i stopped watching this week's cuz he kept calling the other guy my bro...plus jose likes to show his feet a lot. kinda gay in my book. not that i actually keep a book on what's gay.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dan Hernandez...His shows and Info DVD's show more fishing. With lot's of info to help out.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> Nolan Ryan's son was the worst I have ever seen. He made Keith Warren look like a Fishing God.
> 
> Kerri Burrus "Reel Adventures" is the best show.


i don't think i get that show. but i'd sure watch her!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Spanish Fly is my favorite


Rumor is that guys is gayer than a 3 dollar bill! I fished with Peace Marvel a few times, and he did a show with that Spanish Fly guy. Peace had some stories to tell...

Not that there is anything wrong with that, to quote Jerry Seineld...
:an5:


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

the bass pro shows: outstanding tips from kvd, etc.
texas saltwater-not real professional, but they are fishing the salt, so visually it has some appeal. not enuff teaching going on.
southwest outdoors-host is kinda geeky, but heather makes it all worthwhile!
north american shows- all are great, but i tend to FF thru the walleye stuff.
lady on the lake- she is full of good tips. fishing tips.
bassmaster tournament shows- yup!
I used to like the fly fishing shows on WFN when I has Dish, sometimes.
WFN kayaks fishing

not liking:
saltwater experience- the guy that's always shouting just grates on me. he stutters cuz he really has nothing to say.
hook n look-i like the underwater shots, but find myself FF to get to 'em.
_*mark zona- total buffoon. ruins show.
fish fishburne-see above.*_
honey hole-host should start drinking coffee or something. show has no direction or features.
fishing university-not the worst, but still kinda unwatchable, even tho i watch it...
dahlburg-something about him i just dont like. but i watch.
Add: Bill Dance sometimes, never have seen him catch a SMALL FISH ALWAYS THE BIG ONES.
Jimmy Houstons laugh is pisspoor downrite nasty! hate it.
John Fox was ok sometimes
Roland martin, sometimes like Jimmy H.

can't think of the rest i watch. i DO watch 'em all, tho.[/QUOTE]


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

The one's that talk to much and do not show as much fishing. I mean you turn on fishing shows for the experience..not to watch the Captain and crew show off their boat and apparel.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Larry Dahlberg is my fav
the art of angling
Hank Parker
Zona is goofy but I think he's hot so I can watch it
there's another guy I like does alot of freshwater fishing dark hair and mustache really funny can't think of his name

anything but pike and walleye fishing


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Shaw Grigsby's shows are infomercials. "The bass is taking my rapala skitterwalk around the Mercury Opti-Max. Good thing I have this spiderline on this Berkley rod with the Shimano reel.........I can't take him.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Good:
Flats Class(even if it is an infomercial for strikeking and Diawa)- C.A.Richardson and Ray Van Horn give some good info
Spanish Fly - Jose Wejebe
Addictive Fishing - Blair Wiggins
Larry Dahlberg

Ok:
Big Water Adventure - Mark Davis
Fishing The Flats - Henry Wazchuck Even tho I'd love to see him get pulled in
Saltwater Experience - those 2 do talk too much, and fish with just them
George Povoromo

Bad:
Florida Adventure Quest - Jason South .. really irratating
and all the rest


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Scout177 said:


> Shaw Grigsby's shows are infomercials. "The bass is taking my rapala skitterwalk around the Mercury Opti-Max. Good thing I have this spiderline on this Berkley rod with the Shimano reel.........I can't take him.


That's him Shaw Grigsby...I would like to fish with him


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I hauled Keith Warren around Hou. part of a day, 

Funny show about him and his wife that started crying and couldn't shoot the deer.

Alot of the bass shows are doctored on farm ponds and the film is edited down to a bass every cast.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jimmy Houston is irritating. That insane giggle! There was one show with Jimmy and his wife---I swear, she looked like she would love to have thrown him overboard. I did not know he still had a show.

Many years ago on PBS (Ch. 8) there was a guy who was fun to watch. He was constantly hooking himself or the trees, dropping stuff overboard, tripping, etc. I cannot recall his name, but my wife and I called him "The Nerd Fisherman"---kinda reminded me of myself. Do any remember him?


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i'd like to give ,,,CHARLIE MOORE,,,a smack in the moosh,,,he just 'grinds my gears',,,,,,and make him eat that 2 dollar cigar...and whats with a grown man,,,wearing his hat ,,,,backwards ?...too bad he' not taking on any more challenges,,i'd like to get him for a wade down in bolivar,,,,just to let him know...he's NOT,,,at the top of the food chain...'come on down charlie'...i texas double dog dare ya !!...and sorry about pretty boy tom brady and the 'pats'....maybe next year......NOT


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Povoroma, annoys the hell out of me...


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

And the old fart that wears the capts hat and silly shirts...


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*jimmy houston*

met him at the holder show about 10 yrs. ago, tried to introduce my 7 yr. old grandaughter and he was rude. cut him smooth off, won't even watch a show that mentions his name. i would LOVE to do a trip with him!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i guess i'm missing some shows. time warner...


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

What about the Florida Sportsman show? Does Mark Sosin still have a TV show? I remember he fished Baffin with a TV crew back in the late '80s....I heard those South Texas boys were ready to leave Sosin out there, let him swim back.


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

Like - Bill Dance- still going strong after all these years and also goes saltwater once in a while.

Dislike- Saltwater Experience - 2 yuppie snobs sitting around the yacht club talking about fishing with their starched shirts and shorts, pretty dull and annoying.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Likes: Mark Sosin, Jose Wehebe, Al Linder

Dislike: Most of the rest.

Really really dislike: Mark Davis, Big Water Adventures. Nobody needs to be that dramatic when they are fishing. "When a big Cubera Snapper comes on board, it's *ALL - HANDS - ON - DECK*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Why? What's it going to do - eat you?

My all time favorite was a guy who did a Texas show called Lone Star Sportsman many years ago. He always started his show with, "Today we're going after the elusive (whatever)".

I ran across him one time in Port Aransas. He was sitting at the bar in the marina and was three sheets to the wind. I walked up and started shooting the breeze with him, and asked him what they were targeting on that trip. He turned and looked at me and said, "Whatever the hell we catch". At least he was honest in person. LOL


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Beat Charlie Moore. Or whatever he calls it now. I'd like to beat him alright, with a *********** baseball bat.

City Limits fishing. Maybe I could pick toothpick boy up by the ankles, and use his annoying *** as the baseball bat?

Some of the other shows aren't that great, but I wouldn't say annoying. Those two...holy hell if I was in a boat on a december day with one of those ****s, I'd jump overboard and swim home.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Mark Davis(Big Water Adv) is the worst host ever!! 

Fish Fishburne cracks me up and is funny as hell! He's da best


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Did any of you guys see Keith Waren or Alan get on the BIG E a few years ago? 

He couldn't catch ***, then someone gave him a rod with a 80#YFT on it and it whooped his ***, he gave the rod up to Capt Casey then they lost it at the boat. After that he threw that guys rod down. 

I would have kicked his As* and tossed him overboard


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Charlie Moore :hairout:


Spanish Fly rosesm kisssm


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I watch alot of em

Now days, i enjoy Tred Barta the most. It helps keep life in perspective.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

hate: Fish Fishburn, Jimmy Houston, Geo. Povoromo, Flip Pallet, That punk that fishes in city drainage ditches...can't even remember the name of his show, city limits I think, and that bASS fishing dude that screams at the top of his lungs for five minutes every time he catches a fish...
Like: Spanish Fly


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

dude you taliking about mike iconelli! lol he makes a mint doing what he does! its all for a show. also he a **** good bass fisherman!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Fishin' City Limits...what a loud mouth


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

v-bottom quess you watch him! since you know he is a loud mouth!!!!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Yall remember John Fox? I was sitting in a small creek up this side of the pipeline on Lake Livingston and who rolls in and his groupies John Fox none other in person. Three boats in his parade. Him and a camera man in his boat, two others in another boat with a big live well and loaded with big bass, dont know if live or dead. The last boat had 2 divers in it taking turns putting fish on the ol farts hook. I set there for about an hour watching him throw out, rare back and set the hook and bring a big ol bass in and just hollering!. I saw that show later, and new it that show, because when I left I drove past the camera in the distance and waved good bye. I never watched another of his shows after that. Dont ever get me started on Jimmy Houston in the 80's fishing on Sam Rayburn, that was a bad scene with him and some competors in the weigh in line.sad3sm


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> George Porvomo-Dont like him much for some reason


Its his hat!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

bigfost said:


> My all time favorite was a guy who did a Texas show called Lone Star Sportsman many years ago. He always started his show with, "Today we're going after the elusive (whatever)".


When I was a kid, i loved to watch that show...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Rumor is that guys is gayer than a 3 dollar bill! I fished with Peace Marvel a few times, and he did a show with that Spanish Fly guy. Peace had some stories to tell...
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that, to quote Jerry Seineld...
> :an5:


Well he does have a daughter:work:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I wish I could remember the name of one I really liked . It was some coonarses fishing salt marsh in Louisana. They always had commercials for those cajun microwaves and some sort of dry rub seasoning. Decent show that wasn't over done. 

I've got about 6 that I DVR'd I'm going to watch this morning when I get home from work. Spanish Fly gets my vote for best over all show. No way Jose is gayer than those two Saltwater Expierence guys.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

baytownboy said:


> Yall remember John Fox? I was sitting in a small creek up this side of the pipeline on Lake Livingston and who rolls in and his groupies John Fox none other in person. Three boats in his parade. Him and a camera man in his boat, two others in another boat with a big live well and loaded with big bass, dont know if live or dead. The last boat had 2 divers in it taking turns putting fish on the ol farts hook. I set there for about an hour watching him throw out, rare back and set the hook and bring a big ol bass in and just hollering!. I saw that show later, and new it that show, because when I left I drove past the camera in the distance and waved good bye. I never watched another of his shows after that. Dont ever get me started on Jimmy Houston in the 80's fishing on Sam Rayburn, that was a bad scene with him and some competors in the weigh in line.sad3sm


 That goes on all the time...If folks knew all that goes on behind the scenes, they would'nt watch any of the shows....And, if people really knew some of these "stars" and what jerks they really are, they definately would not watch their shows.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all he can throw is a spinner bait:spineyes:



CoastalOutfitters said:


> Jimmy Houston


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> That goes on all the time...If folks knew all that goes on behind the scenes, they would'nt watch any of the shows....And, if people really knew some of these "stars" and what jerks they really are, they definately would not watch their shows.


XX2, I personally know one that is a world class "tool".


----------



## ReefDonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

:spineyes: Cant beleive nobody mentioned Cindy Garrison from ESPN's "Get Wild"!! If you never watched this show you really missed out!! :spineyes:


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

bigfost said:


> My all time favorite was a guy who did a Texas show called Lone Star Sportsman many years ago. He always started his show with, "Today we're going after the elusive (whatever)".


I can still remember that show when I was a kid back in the 60's. I've lost some brain cells since that time but I think it was on Saturday afternoons.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The guys name is Jim Thomas, I remember a particular time at OD Laboves goose pit with them , I was 11 at the time. Buy me a Beer and I might share.:tongue:



Roger said:


> I can still remember that show when I was a kid back in the 60's. I've lost some brain cells since that time but I think it was on Saturday afternoons.


Originally Posted by *bigfost*  
_
My all time favorite was a guy who did a Texas show called Lone Star Sportsman many years ago. He always started his show with, "Today we're going after the elusive (whatever)".
_


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> XX2, I personally know one that is a world class "tool".


 I know him personally too, Stumpy, and you're right....I know a lot more that are in the same catagory.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

can't believe i forgot to mention a guy i would personally like to talk to for a few minutes...THE most pompous, annoying, self-absorbed jackass of them all...who really thinks the young ladies enjoy him putting his hands all over them while he 'helps' them with his gear...who surely needs to be told what everyone is calling him behind his back...
DEAN TRAVIS CLARKE
what an a-hole. i've actually stopped watching his show.

as for sw exp...those gays, er, guys, are actually married with children. but they act like they're cut from some fluffy cloth. i watched yesterday and rich was literally screaming like a little girl when the other guy caught a tarpon. voice all high-pitched and fruity.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

KILT610 said:


> That goes on all the time...If folks knew all that goes on behind the scenes, they would'nt watch any of the shows....And, if people really knew some of these "stars" and what jerks they really are, they definately would not watch their shows.


Back in the early 70's or so, I had a friend that guided out of Hanks Creek on Sam Rayburn and took Bill Dance out for a solid week before the Bass tournament fishing. Early in the morning before the tournament, my friend staked out fish all along the cut running from Hanks Creek marina to Jackson Hill Marina, and some up in Deer blind Slue. Bill won of course. This is what he said later next week that I was up there, no if that true or not I dont know for sure. A couple of years later that guide won a tournament on Rayburn when the Rebel Pop R first came out. He cut the bottom lip down and scrapped the chrome plating off and it then became the soon to be famous BONE COLOR. Thats where that color all started as far as I know.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> Rumor is that guys is gayer than a 3 dollar bill! I fished with Peace Marvel a few times, and he did a show with that Spanish Fly guy. Peace had some stories to tell...
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with that, to quote Jerry Seineld...
> :an5:


_______________________________________________________________

I met Capt. Jose Wejebe in 2010 at the Miami Boat Show. Have numerous pictures of that day. What I can tell you for certain, he is a gentleman, does not cuss with every breath, knows boats and equipment to a point I can say I am envious.

To make an off hand remark as to what he may or may not be for his orientation, a pox on you.

Jose gives his time to numerous charity events, is as personable of a MAN as I have met and I only wish I get the chance to see him if I make it to the Keys this spring. He does call many people "Bro", just like I refer to people as bubba or partner. Just part of his chatter.

I'd go to fish with him any time it would be possible.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i don't think anyone here is doubting whether jose is a gentleman or not. he certainly seems like a totally nice guy. saying 'my bro' in every sentence gets annoying. and why does he feel he has to show us his feet on every shot when he's sitting in a yoga position? was he doing yoga while they set up the camera shot? these are not the actions of a typical fisherman.

yeah, i'll stand behind jose. but i won't stand in front of him. (bad joke, i know)


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

The best fishing show is right here on 2Cool


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

I really miss the old Tom Nix "Saltwater Angler" out of Corpus. He fished with local gudes mostly around there (Bubba Molina, David Green etc.) I still have most of his shows I recorded on VHS. He always had Chef Yankee out of Port A with a cooking segment. I believe he was a weatherman in Houston previously. Very down to earth guy, and fishing the same waters I fish, bay, surf, jetty, offshore. I need to get the VHS's put on DVD's!!


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually just got through watching Shaw Grigsby on MUTE!!!! His laugh and the way he talks when he is catching a fish makes my head want to explode and he pimps products waaayyy too hard!!!! Bill Dance comes in second because for the last probably ten years, im pretty sure he only films fishing in a large stocked managed lake! It seems like he is always fishing in front of the same bushy bank and every fish he catches is like 18 inches long and 10 lbs, abnormally healthy!!!
I like The Bass Pros. Always valuable tips on there.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I like:
Babe Winkleman's - Good Fishing
In-Fisherman
Al Linder
Virgil Ward
Bill Dance

Don't Like:
Mark Sosin


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

I watch a few of these shows but not with any regularity. I just can't stand anyone that whoops and hollers and screams on every fish they catch, it's like they just caught their first fish ever, every single time.
I remember Virgil Ward, he was kind of the original spokesman for Bass Pro Shops since he always fished Lake of the Ozarks. I seem to remember him fishing with some kind of spoon plug something or other all the time, and Maribou jigs.

"Championship Fishing TV Show Theme Song"
From the lakes of northern Canada
To the Gulf of Mexico.
Wherever fish are biting
That's where we're going to go.
There's a lot of exciting country
Just waiting to be explored.
So join us now in the great outdoors,
The World of Virgil Ward 

Virgil Ward passed away in 2004 at the age of 93, he was fishing right up to two weeks before he died. RIP


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It was touch and go whether or not that was going to happen at the time.



TunaTango said:


> Did any of you guys see Keith Waren or Alan get on the BIG E a few years ago?
> 
> He couldn't catch ***, then someone gave him a rod with a 80#YFT on it and it whooped his ***, he gave the rod up to Capt Casey then they lost it at the boat. After that he threw that guys rod down.
> 
> *I would have kicked his As* and tossed him overboard *


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I enjoyed watching Jim Thomas Outdoors Show on Saturdays when I wasn't able to fish and also liked the fishing segments of the American Sportsman with Curt Gowdy. I remember (as a kid) making fun of Virgil Ward's fish tank that he would use to show you the action of lures, but it was useful information he was passing on to viewers. Don't get me started on Orlando Wilson as he outright lied about a previous trip to the Laguna Madre in which he supposedly caught and released a 15 pound speck. This show he and his daughter were using towels to hold the specks before releasing them! My all-time favorite show was Big Fish Down Under hosted by Malcomb Florence. I loved how they would showcase the fish as if you were hooked up to it and not all cameras on the fisherman. Tom Hanks show was great for a dose of reality because he would show him catching a "Mr. Whiskers" while hunting for other species. The only decent show on now is the Spanish Fly. I can watch Hunt for Big Fish, but the slow-mo gets annoying. Fishing the Flats and Flats Class are alright. Flats Class showed the guys fishing the North Jetty and getting reds on crank baits, which was interesting enough for me to try this year.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Been around a few of those TV guys. Also in the support vessel (I called it the grocery boat) for Florida Sportsman's show. We called it boot camp, because a dawn-to-dusk TV shoot isn't like fishing. Didn't get the "pull the anchor" shot in 40 feet of water? Do it again. And again, etc. The show was dogged by hurricanes each summer during '04 and '05, whether they shot in Charleston for redfish, New England for stripers, Port Mansfield for trout. The typical daily guided trip yielded two fish, whether trout, reds, snook at Pine Island, or keeper stripers. No fun! No shade in those little boats...no beer, either. We sent a guy to Pensacola twice for cobia on those beach guided trips in 40-foot boats, and they got skunked both trips...
I've been around a few of the characters mentioned in earlier posts. I don't watch TV, don't like the way people talk and behave with a TV camera pointed at them, so can't comment on their shows. 

>Poveromo: Clenches his jaw a lot while on stage, must be wrapped pretty tight.
>Sosin: A joker back in the '80's, he acted really stroked out and a little creepy, when I ran into him during summer, 2007. When he fished the Laguna Madre in about 1986 or 88, those South Texas guides couldn't stand him. I saw footage of Mark trying to pick up a sheepshead, and he looked like a total potlicker. 
>Shaw Grigsby: Fished with him, since he lives about five miles from my house. Brought his two sons. One of the most pleasant, relaxed and well-spoken people I've ever been around. We caught a pile of crappie on Ralalas. 
>John Fox: In high school (early '69) we drove up unannounced to Jasper to interview him where he made Fliptail worms, our favorites. They said we couldn't talk to him, or he wasn't available. We drove home disappointed. 
>Morris Mills was the only guide we knew on Rayburn, we fished with him out of Jackson Hill.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm sure Virgil Ward was a nice man, but I can't believe any of you guys say you liked his show for the fishing content. Back in the '80s my family watched it every week for the laughs. Betweeen him and his son, I don't know which was more inept. Also, about every third or fourth show they keyed on the beautiful scenery and wildlife because they didn't catch any fish.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Fishing shows*

Like "Go Fish" and "Spanish fly".
Terry


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I enjoyed seeing Jimmy Houston trying to "Lip" a kingfish until he saw it's dental work.

Or there was a show from Florida and the host took his BIL with him freshwater fishing and BIL was showing off by tying a line to his big toe and kicking back for a nap. Well something big hit the line and the next scene was him taking his BIL to the doctor with a lot of bandages on his foot were his toe was.(Hope it was still there)

I saw a Lonestar Sportsman show back in the 60's where they were hunting flooded timber for ducks in Arkansas with bow & arrow(flu flu arrows) and it was amazing, never have seen anything like it. Those guys could shoot!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bigfost said:


> I'm sure Virgil Ward was a nice man, but I can't believe any of you guys say you liked his show for the fishing content. Back in the '80s my family watched it every week for the laughs. Betweeen him and his son, I don't know which was more inept. Also, about every third or fourth show they keyed on the beautiful scenery and wildlife because they didn't catch any fish.


You mean it was a "real" fishing show? Crazy huh that he would admit that sometimes you just don't go out and load the boat and that enjoying the outdoors is part of fishing?

Again, it is part of the appeal of being honest and telling you what did or didn't work that made the show on top of him and Gadabout Gaddis pioneering fishing on television.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

*Worth of mention ....*

*Reel Animals * - With Capt. Nobles and Capt. Whatshisname
http://reelanimalsfishingshow.com/

*Into The Blue* - http://www.intotheblue.tv/
*
Sportsman's Adventures* - Capt. Rick Murphy - http://www.sportsmansadventures.com/about-captain-rick-murphy.aspx

*Offshore Adventures *- Chris Fischer http://www.locatetv.com/tv/offshore-adventures/1853083

And although I am not into diving I really like to watch ....

*Speargun Hunter* -


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Like-flats class guys, wejebe of course, Downeast Outdoors guy is growing on me in a ******* sort of way

dislike-almost all the bass guys


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*A Pescar*

Dont know if it is still on, but I loved the show A Pescar. These guys FISHED the whole show and not just talked the whole time. They were from Puerto Rico I think. Had alot of 80s type retro music on the show though.

Also like Big Water adventures if they are not in Alaska fishing for halibut or fishing for walleye. Also like Reel Adventures and Gillz and Finz.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Gilz n Finz never fished much either just romanticized about it.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't watch any of these shows. I rather go fishing, then sit in front a TV.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Good:

- Larry Dahlberg (my favorite and always enjoy seeing him fish species/places I've never seen before)
- Jose Wejebe (great angler that puts focus on the fish)
- Trev Gowdy/Dennis Braid (big fish pron)

Bad:

- Roland Martin (used to like his show but now it's been reduced to an infomercial)
- Bill Dance (his freshwater show is the same thing every week, but at least his saltwater show is watchable)
- Mike Iaconelli (he may be a good angler but has a short fuse and rarely catches his "City Limit")

Ugly:

- Shaw Grisby (can't stand him - always pushing product and acting like a fool)
- Hank Parker (SO BORING...I'd rather watch paint dry)
- Charlie Moore (why does this Yank even have a show?!?)


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

cajunasian said:


> I don't watch any of these shows. I rather go fishing, then sit in front a TV.


duh. who wouldn't? but when it's 18 degrees outside i'm gonna watch and learn from the best!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charlie Moore sux farts.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

just plain bill said:


> duh. who wouldn't? but when it's 18 degrees outside* i'm gonna watch and learn from the best!*


 or at least be very annoyed


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Saltwater experience- They show too much talking to each other, kinda gay


Took the words out of my mouth. I hate them.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Charlie Moore :headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock

could not change the channel fast enough, did not even know who he was until somone metioned the two dollar cigar and yank. complete idiot!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

watched coupla shows today. dance saltwater is great. fish club journal? did a story on the texas lunker program, but the host is gay. couldn't watch the gays on saltwater experience...rich tudor insists on screaming like a girl...


----------

